# H5N1 road map



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

Funny that the article focus on when and not on if. Almost like they are sure it's coming ...
http://m.guardian.co.uk/world/us-ne...n-honolulu-jfk-lax-mit?cat=world&type=article


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course they know it is coming, they have developed these things. This is a roadmap for how to spread it the fastest.

Funny how it all comes down to airports. First inconveniencing air travelers with a passive search did not get the desired results. Then banning certain stupid objects like nail files did not get the desired results. Then ’naked body scanners’ did not get the desired results. Then physically molesting travelers did not get the desired results. Sheesh what will it take to stop folks from being able to roam the earth as they wish??? I know, let’s use the latest Hollywood propaganda about scary diseases spreading, that will get their attention. What the desired results are I do not know but I bet it has something to do with a ‘fee’ for carbon somewhere in it. Follow the money. That or more scare mongering to keep us all afraid and willing to put up with anything to keep us safe from the latest boogie man. What might come out of this? Perhaps they will need a blood sample from everyone to keep us safe. That would help on the world database of DNA they have wanted for a while now.

What got my attention, and scares me a little because it is no longer just a wild ‘conspiracy theory’ is this quote:

“To fine-tune their new model, Gonzalez and her team analyzed cellphone data on top of passenger itineraries to determine real-world travel patterns, including layovers and re-routing. “

It appears that all our cell phone records and travel records are already public domain, or at least available for a fee. We worry about Govt agencies being able to access anything they want and here is an article proclaiming that ya know what? THEY ALREADY DO IT!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Woody said:


> Funny how it all comes down to airports.


Good, the TSA gets it first. :2thumb:


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

This is nothing to laugh at and certainly not a scare tatic from the TSA. This article makes perfect sense to me. I have been following h5n1 for the past 6+ years. Pandemic preparation is where I got my prepping start. I have attended multiple national and international meetings on pandemics and AIR TRAVEL is how a pandemic will spread global. 

The pandemic of 1918 (Spanish Flu) spread across the globe in 6-9 months. Today a global spread would take just days. H5N1 is a killer flu. Global death rate is sitting at about 59%. In Indonesia, where it is most prevalent, the death rate is currently 83%. Should the h5n1 (avian flu) go pandemic we will see serious death and destruction from a significant global event that will move quickly. This virus is only approximately three mutations away from a pandemic strain. We've been lucky it has not mutated as quickly as originally considered.

To even suggest that the concern of an H5N1 pandemic is a ploy on the part of airports is irresponsible. I suggest that you look into this a bit more. -k


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

ReadyMom said:


> This is nothing to laugh at and certainly not a scare tatic from the TSA. This article makes perfect sense to me. I have been following h5n1 for the past 6+ years. Pandemic preparation is where I got my prepping start. I have attended multiple national and international meetings on pandemics and AIR TRAVEL is how a pandemic will spread global.
> 
> The pandemic of 1918 (Spanish Flu) spread across the globe in 6-9 months. Today a global spread would take just days. H5N1 is a killer flu. Global death rate is sitting at about 59%. In Indonesia, where it is most prevalent, the death rate is currently 83%. Should the h5n1 (avian flu) go pandemic we will see serious death and destruction from a significant global event that will move quickly. This virus is only approximately three mutations away from a pandemic strain. We've been lucky it has not mutated as quickly as originally considered.
> 
> To even suggest that the concern of an H5N1 pandemic is a ploy on the part of airports is irresponsible. I suggest that you look into this a bit more. -k


We need talk/PM I'm a study of H5N1 too, and that is what I prep for


----------

